# algae problem



## maguay (Apr 5, 2007)

I am having a problem with algae on my live sand. I've already got a big turbo snail, 5 small hermits, and 5 small turbo snails. My goby helps a little, but I still have a bunch of algae. What should I do? Should I add more snails and crabs, or maybe another goby? Any suggestons will help. Thanks.
My tank is 60 gallons by the way.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

If youre not using RO water, I would recommend that to start off. Alot of people still use Tap, or filtered tap, but the impurities, even in the filtered tap will continue to feed the algae. 

Another step you can look into is the addition of nassarius snails and sand sifting starfish to keep the substrate clean and well aerated, and Cerith snails to help consume the algaes, diatoms, and detritus.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

First lets start with how long has your tank been setup and what are the water parameters.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

usmc121581 said:


> First lets start with how long has your tank been setup and what are the water parameters.


 And what does your current stocklist look like?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

And let's go for the obvious. If you have algae or cyano on your sand bed, you seriously do not have any flow across the bottom of your tank.


----------



## maguay (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry it took so long to reply, but my tank has been running for about four months and the water levels are nromal. I do have a power head in the the general area of the problem algae which moves 270 g/hr. Should I get a stronger one? Also, my big cleaner snail died and some of my hermits, however my fish are fine. What's up with that :?:


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

What kind of algea is it. Never mind the snails and hermits. Some will just die off. I had a time when I lost dozens in a month but nothing was wrong with the tank.


----------



## maguay (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, thanks for the quick reply. The type of algae is cyano (red slime) and some brown hair algae is developing. There is also algae that is turning black on the live sand, which I belive to be cyano algae as well. please help, my tank looks horrible :!:


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

maguay said:


> I do have a power head in the the general area of the problem algae which moves 270 g/hr. Should I get a stronger one?


Haha, yep. I run close to 2,400 gph in a 75g and still get some trouble spots.


----------



## bigdeeezy (Oct 4, 2007)

i had the same problem as you but i bought a chocolate chip starfish about 4-5 inches across and it goes all over the tank and cleaned up that ugly mess...now my tank is doing ok but still have some algae...i have a 55 gallon tank


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I must point out that chocolate chip stars are absolutely not reef safe, ever.


----------



## bigdeeezy (Oct 4, 2007)

caferacermike said:


> I must point out that chocolate chip stars are absolutely not reef safe, ever.


it really isnt? no wonder i came home from school today and saw it over my rock of zoos...i yanked it off and the zoos were actually ok hopefully...i guess its time to get rid of it if this is true


----------



## crystalclear83 (Oct 13, 2007)

You could try a sand sifter star. You could personally do turn overs of the sand as routine tank maintenance. Try algone. Get a phosphate test kit. Try to keep nitrates below 40ppm. Foxfaces gobble up hair algae.


----------



## biggdogg70g (Apr 5, 2008)

*algea problems*

cover your tank up with a blanket for 1 week let no light in it and the algea will die !!!!IT WORKS TRUST ME!!!!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: algea problems*



biggdogg70g said:


> cover your tank up with a blanket for 1 week let no light in it and the algea will die !!!!IT WORKS TRUST ME!!!!


This is a reef tank, not a freshwater aquarium. You have to eliminate the cause of the problem, not just treat the symptom.  In addition, the corals would suffer serious damage if starved of light for a solid week. 

So, what are the potential causes?
1) inadequate water flow, which has been discussed. I agree, you need a lot more water movement. 
2) inefficient protein skimming. What type of skimmer are you using?
2b) inefficient use of activated carbon. Carbon removed organic waste and harmful acids from you aquarium, helping to stabilize alkalinity and calcium.
3) low alkalinity. What is yours? How do you replenish your buffer system?
4) improper use of mechanical filtration. Filter pads should be cleaned daily to allow for the removal of organic acids and detritus prior to their becoming part of the biological system, resulting in phosphate and nitrates.
5) old light bulbs. When was the last time you replaced your bulbs?
6) detritus buildups. Does your display have dead spots of low water flow? Do you remove detritus from your filters, sump, and aquarium on a regular basis? (i.e. at least weekly)
7) cleaning crew. In your tank, 60 blue leg hermits, 30 nassarius snails, and 30 Cerith snails is about right.
8. fish selections. In a small aquarium, such as a 60 gallon, you should only be keeping small fish which stay small in size. A foxface is not appropriate for this tank. They get large and the long term health of the fish would suffer. You want fish with an adult size of 6 inches or less.
9) water source, as discussed. Tap water is usually not an adequate solution for a reef environment. RO water is almost a requirement.
10) sunlight. Self-explanatory.

This is a long list, and each of these items will contribute greatly to algae and cyno outbreaks. They should all be considered suspects. We can discuss these in more detail if needed.


----------

